# 3. Lönskrug Warm-Up Marathon 2009



## xbiker1000 (7. Februar 2009)

Wie auch im Vorjahr, startet 2009 wieder der Lönskrug Warm-Up Marathon für Mountainbiker. Das Rennen ist die Auftaktveranstaltung der Rennserie Challenge4MTB. Start des Marathons ist am 05.04.2009 um 10 Uhr in Hellental im Naturpark Solling-Vogler. Es stehen 4 Stecken zur Auswahl. Eine 8km Runde für die Kleinen. Ab der Klasse U17 kann eine, zwei oder drei Hauptrunden a 20,4km gefahren werden. 

Infos unter www.ddmc-solling.de oder www.challenge4mtb.de
Übernachtung unter www.loenskrug-hellental.de


----------



## NoBrakeR (7. Februar 2009)

Gesehen und angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (7. Februar 2009)

Lasse für den Marathon in helletal extra Goseck sausen!
Ne, scherz.. will mich ja dieses Jahr eh mehr auf die Langstrecke konzentrieren da kommt mir helletal ganz gut in den kram

Freue mich schon..

Gruß
Peter


----------



## uwero (7. Februar 2009)

... natürlich sind wir dabei!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## xbiker1000 (14. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Februar 2009)

das wird mein erster marathon.


----------



## uwero (14. Februar 2009)

Hoffen wir mal das der Schnee bis zu Eurem Rennen geschmolzen ist..., hat ja gestern nochmal ordentlich Nachschub gegeben. Das ewige Training an der Weser nervt auch langsam, ich will wieder in die Berge!


----------



## Bergsieger (16. Februar 2009)

Pistenraupe!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Februar 2009)

ich hoffe die vergeben die startnummern nach meldeliste, denn dann bin ich wenigstens 1mal im rennen ganz vorne.


----------



## chris29 (17. Februar 2009)

Tja, dieses Jahr wirds nicht in Hellental, heirate einen Tag vorher 
Allen anderen: Viel Spaß


----------



## sven1975 (17. Februar 2009)

Ab wann kann man Einsicht halten,wegen der Startnummern bzw der Teilnehmer?

Gruß Sven vom Team Schauinsland

www.team-schauinsland.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (18. Februar 2009)

Hi Sven, die Starterliste kannst du unter http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20090405774059 einsehen. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass wir momentan noch nicht all zu oft den eingang von Startgeld prüfen. Startnummern werden denke ich erst kurz vor dem Rennen vergeben. Gruß Lars


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Februar 2009)

Gibt es denn vielleicht wieder wie im letzten Jahr einen Termin zur Streckenbesichtigung bzw. eine Streckenbesichtigung? 

Ich denke die Terminwahl war dieses Jahr deutlich besser als im letzten und das einige MTBler mehr am Start sein werden! Dafür schonmal !


----------



## Rumas (20. Februar 2009)

Ja, ist ne nette Veranstaltung zum Saisonauftakt
war die erste zwei Mal auch dabei und werde es dieses Jahr wohl auch wieder sein.

So weit ich ich erinnere gibt es aber keine Startbölcke, man kann auch mit einer hohen Nummer ganz vorne stehen wenn man früh in die Startaufstellung rollt....

@ xbiker1000
ist die Strecke zum letzten Jahr gleich geblieben oder habt ihr was verändert?


----------



## Domme02 (21. Februar 2009)

werde auch dabei sein. freu mich schon auf den hoffentlich erfolgreichen saisonauftakt!!




-->http://www.team-schauinsland.de<--


----------



## Sascha Koch (21. Februar 2009)

Jawoll, wir rücken auch mit 5-7Mann an. So muß das sein.


----------



## xbiker1000 (22. Februar 2009)

Schön das Ihr alle so zahlreich erscheinen wollt!!! 

@ Rumas: Die Stecke bleibt die gleiche wie letztes Jahr. Die Naturschutzbehörde hat dieses Jahr kein Stress bei der Genehmigung gemacht und bei den Startern ist sie ganz gut angekommen. 

Wir sind uns nur noch nicht so sicher, wo wir dieses Jahr die Verpflegung hin bauen. Was meinen denn die, die die letzten Jahre mitgefahren sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (23. Februar 2009)

schön zu hören, Streckenkenntnis ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen 
die Runde ist ok, was mich nur immer nervt ist der "Rüttelpfad" am Ende der Runde, aber so was gehört ja dazu... 

Verpflegen tue ich mich eigentlich immer selber,aber ich finde die Verpflegungsstelle direkt vor der "Grabendurchfahrt  etwas ungünstig gelegen, vielleicht macht es Sinn sie etwas weiter nach hinten zu legen auf dem Flachstück zwischen "Grabendurchfahrt" und den Wiesenanstieg. Ich würde sie aber schon in Ortsnähe lassen....

Ich hoffe mal das der Wiesenansteig dieses Jahr auch wieder trocken ist... sonst wird´s lustig...


----------



## Domme02 (23. Februar 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> schön zu hören, Streckenkenntnis ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen


ja streckenkenntis ist schon wichtig. veranstaltet ihr ne streckenbesichtigung? eine woche vor dem rennen oder so?


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Februar 2009)

wann wird die starterliste mal wieder aktuallisiert ?


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Februar 2009)

Letztes Jahr war ich zu dem Termin im Urlaub, dieses Jahr passt's wieder, ich freue mich schon . Könnt ihr nicht wieder das nette Wetter von 2007 bestellen?  Gibt es eigentlich wieder eigene Startnummern für die C4MTB, die dann auch für die weiteren Rennen genutzt werden?

Grüße Tine


----------



## Domme02 (25. Februar 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war ich zu dem Termin im Urlaub, dieses Jahr passt's wieder, ich freue mich schon . Könnt ihr nicht wieder das nette Wetter von 2007 bestellen?  Gibt es eigentlich wieder eigene Startnummern für die C4MTB, die dann auch für die weiteren Rennen genutzt werden?
> 
> Grüße Tine



ja es gibt wieder solche startnummern. Dann musst du aber bei der Anmeldung zum "Warm-Up" unten ankreuzen ,dass du da das haben willst.


----------



## chris2305 (25. Februar 2009)

Sind auch dabei!!
Bestellt mal besseres Wetter!!! 

Denke das hättet ihr wohl auch gerne


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. Februar 2009)

wie ist der Marathon so im Vergleich zu Clausthal?
Von den Anstiegen her und so?


----------



## Domme02 (25. Februar 2009)

wie sieht es mit der Teilnehmerzahl aus?? hab ich zeit um mir zu überlegen ob ich mich für die ganze challenge anmelden soll? Oder kann ich dies auch noch nachträglich anmerken?


----------



## Domme02 (25. Februar 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit der Teilnehmerzahl aus?? hab ich zeit um mir zu überlegen ob ich mich für die ganze challenge anmelden soll? Oder kann ich dies auch noch nachträglich anmerken?


hat sich jetzt erledigt. hab mich heute schon angemeldet.


----------



## xbiker1000 (25. Februar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Gibt es denn vielleicht wieder wie im letzten Jahr einen Termin zur Streckenbesichtigung bzw. eine Streckenbesichtigung?



Ja gibt es, Termin steht aber noch nicht fest. Einfach öfter mal auf die Webseite schaue. Ich werde es auch hier ins Forum schreiben.

@ Sascha: Keine ahnung wie Claustahl ist. Bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Aber ich denke das der Harz da schon üble Anstige hat. Wir haben aber auch 2 Böse Rampen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi, 
ich hab mir letztens mal das Höhenprofil von der Runde angeschaut.( siehe anhang) Aber irgendwas ist da doch falsch oder? Am Ende der Runde würde man einfach runterfallen Oder werden wir da mit ner Gondel runtergefahren?


----------



## xbiker1000 (28. Februar 2009)

Ja ist nicht so toll, das ist aus der Garmin Software erstellt. Ich fahre die Tage die Strecke mal ab und zeichne es noch mal mit der Polar auf.


----------



## xbiker1000 (1. März 2009)

Die Starterliste ist aktualisiert.


----------



## Domme02 (1. März 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Die Starterliste ist aktualisiert.


ich bin noch nicht drauf   Wann kommt man denn auf die Liste? Erst nach Zahlungseingang und schon nach der Anmeldung?


----------



## xbiker1000 (1. März 2009)

hi, nach Zahlungseingang.


----------



## xbiker1000 (4. März 2009)

Hi, hier nun der Termin für die Sreckenbesichtigung. So. den 15. März um10:30 Uhr. Treffen am Lönskrug ( http://www.loenskrug-hellental.de ) in Hellental. Wer kommt denn alles?


----------



## Sascha Koch (5. März 2009)

ich komme


----------



## RAINBOW (7. März 2009)

hey,

ich werde mir den Termin für die Streckenbesichtigung auch freihalten...


----------



## Domme02 (7. März 2009)

ich komme wahrscheinlich auch
...muss aber noch gucken wie ich dahin kommen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (7. März 2009)

@domme02
na mit dem bike


----------



## Domme02 (7. März 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> @domme02
> na mit dem bike



das könnte weit werden! laut rountenplaner sind das 55,27km. da sprech ich lieber nochmal mit meinem Vatta


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2009)

dann biste wenigstens warm wenn du da bist.


----------



## Domme02 (7. März 2009)

das stimmt natürlich 
aber dann bin ich leider auch kaputt und kann euch nicht vorne weg fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2009)

stimmt, das ist natürlich ein argument.
dann heb dir das hinterherfahren mal fürs rennen auf. dann werde ich wenigstens nicht letzter.


----------



## Domme02 (7. März 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> stimmt, das ist natürlich ein argument.
> dann heb dir das hinterherfahren mal fürs rennen auf. dann werde ich wenigstens nicht letzter.



wollen wir wetten, dass ich früher ins ziel komme als du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2009)

du, da brauchen wir nicht wetten!
welche strecke fährste? ich hobby 40,8km. noch stehe ich in der liste vorne.


----------



## Domme02 (7. März 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> du, da brauchen wir nicht wetten!
> welche strecke fährste? ich hobby 40,8km. noch stehe ich in der liste vorne.



och manno. wenn hätte ich gewonnen. ich fahr u17 und muss somit nur 1ne Runde fahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2009)

sicherlich wäre für mich die 20er runde auch angebrachter, aber durch die anfahrt würde sich da ja nicht lohnen.
ist meine erste veranstaltung. da gehts nur ums rennfeeling schnuppern. ernst wirds erst bei den 24h von duisburg.


----------



## uwero (7. März 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> das könnte weit werden! laut rountenplaner sind das 55,27km. da sprech ich lieber nochmal mit meinem Vatta



kannst bei uns in Boffzen einen Boxenstop einlegen, wir tanken Dich auch wieder auf. Reifenwechseln wird allerdings nix....


----------



## Domme02 (7. März 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> kannst bei uns in Boffzen einen Boxenstop einlegen, wir tanken Dich auch wieder auf. Reifenwechseln wird allerdings nix....



also wenn ich keinen Reifenwechsel bekomme bringt das nichts. nach den 55km sind meine reifen bestimmt total abgerockt.
trotzdem danke


----------



## xbiker1000 (10. März 2009)

Hier nun ein besseres Profil.


----------



## kingberger (10. März 2009)

Ich werde auch beim Rennen dabei sein und wenn das Wetter es zulässt, auch am Sonntag zur Streckenbesichtigung. Denn Streckenkenntnis ist das A und O. xD


----------



## Domme02 (11. März 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Hier nun ein besseres Profil.



super höhenprofil. danke   
zum glück muss ich die anstiege nur einmal hoch


----------



## DAMDAM (11. März 2009)

Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag gut sein sollte würde ich vielleicht auch zur Besichtigung vorbeikommen.


----------



## dragon07 (11. März 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Hier nun ein besseres Profil.



Hi

Bin jetzt auch gemeldet, war beim ersten 2007 auch dabei, 2008 war es auf meinem Geburtstag dieses Jahr ist zum Gluck Ostern auf meinem Geburtstag.

Noch ne frage: wie hoch liegt der  Start eigentlich?

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (12. März 2009)

Hi, der sollte so auf ca. 280m liegen. Gruß Lars


----------



## uwero (12. März 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Hi, hier nun der Termin für die Sreckenbesichtigung. So. den 15. März um10:30 Uhr. Treffen am Lönskrug ( http://www.loenskrug-hellental.de ) in Hellental. Wer kommt denn alles?



Wenn nettes Wetter ist und unser HOCHsolling eine (Alpen)überquerung zulässt komme ich mal rüber.   

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## dragon07 (12. März 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Hi, hier nun der Termin für die Sreckenbesichtigung. So. den 15. März um10:30 Uhr. Treffen am Lönskrug ( http://www.loenskrug-hellental.de ) in Hellental. Wer kommt denn alles?



Hi

Ich kommen gerne, müsste allerdings gegen 13 Uhr in Holzminden sein weil ich um 14 Uhr arbeiten muss, nähme mal an das wir  bis dahin selbst zu fuß durch sind.

Wetter ist mir egal, endlich kein Schnee das reicht mir. 

Ike


----------



## bike-flori_clz (13. März 2009)

moin zusammen!

der oberharz wird auch anrücken
freu mich schon, allerdings kann ich zur streckenbesichtigung nicht dabei sein


----------



## kingberger (14. März 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Begrenzung des Starterfelds auf eine bestimmte Anzahl?


----------



## uwero (14. März 2009)

hi ddmc,

... wir kommen morgen früh, außer es regnet aus eimern, sind um 10.30h in hellental, gruss uwe


----------



## xbiker1000 (15. März 2009)

Hallo, gibt keine begrenzung des Starterfeldes! 

Bis gleich


----------



## Domme02 (15. März 2009)

gute Strecke und gute Streckenbesichtigung. Das einzige was besser werden muss ist das Wetter!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2009)

wie, kein video gedreht? 

gibts schwierige stellen, oder alles ohne vorkenntnisse gut zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (15. März 2009)

Ich werde einfach 3 Runden fahren, da kann ich mir auf der ersten Runde die Strecke anschauen  (Hoffen wir mal das sich die Meldeliste in der Kategorie noch etwas erhöht  )


----------



## maxihb (15. März 2009)

ich fahre auch die 60er


----------



## Domme02 (15. März 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wie, kein video gedreht?
> 
> gibts schwierige stellen, oder alles ohne vorkenntnisse gut zu fahren?


man kann alles gut ohne Vorkenntnisse fahren. die strecke ist fahrtechnisch nicht anspruchsvoll. Sehr viele Waldwege und nur sehr wenige Trails, die aber leicht zu fahren sind.


----------



## dragon07 (15. März 2009)

Hi 

War  eine nette Runde mit netten Leuten.

Hat spaß gemacht, gern wieder schade das ich zur Arbeit musste wäre gerne gleich zwei Runden gefahren. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## kingberger (15. März 2009)

Jop, schöne Runde, schlechtes Wetter! Am Wetter müsst ihr aber noch kräftig drehen, aber ihr habt ja nen guten Draht zur Wetterfee. xD


----------



## xbiker1000 (16. März 2009)

Wird schon klappen mit dem Wetter! Es kann ja auch nicht mehr schlechter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RAINBOW (20. März 2009)

Also die 14 Tage Wettervorhersage bei Wetter.com sagt nichts schlechtes. Kann man sich zwar noch nicht ganz drauf verlassen, aber wenigstens etwas...


----------



## Domme02 (20. März 2009)

ist die Startliste im Internet aktuell?


----------



## kingberger (20. März 2009)

RAINBOW schrieb:


> Also die 14 Tage Wettervorhersage bei Wetter.com sagt nichts schlechtes. Kann man sich zwar noch nicht ganz drauf verlassen, aber wenigstens etwas...



Jop, das Gleiche hab ich heute auch schon freudig bemerkt. Sieht echt klasse aus, aber ganz Trauen kann man so einem "Langzeitwetterbericht" ja nicht immer unbedingt.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. März 2009)

ist der marathon auch gut mit starrgabel zu fahren?
habe keine ahnung ob ich die bremse an meinem gefederten bis dahin wieder flott bekomme.


----------



## Domme02 (20. März 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ist der marathon auch gut mit starrgabel zu fahren?
> habe keine ahnung ob ich die bremse an meinem gefederten bis dahin wieder flott bekomme.


ja ist er. es ist nicht viel ruppiges drin. Alle schnellen Abfahrten sind auf Feldwegen und dafür brauchst du keine Gabel. Nur bei einem kurzen Wurzeltrail (ca. 300m) und anderen sehr kurzen Stücken wäre eine Gabel nicht schlecht aber auch nicht zwingend.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. März 2009)

war heute 3 stunden mit starrgabel unterwegs und habs gut überstanden. dann wirds beim marathon auch klappen.


----------



## Domme02 (20. März 2009)

also ich würde es nicht so gerne machen. Aber wenn du da schon Erfahrung mit hast


----------



## kingberger (20. März 2009)

Spart Gewicht^^


----------



## Berrrnd (20. März 2009)

naja, mein gefedertes hardtail ist glaube ich nicht schwerer.


----------



## kingberger (20. März 2009)

Naja gut, dann ist es vielleicht kein Vorteil. Aber zu fahren ist die Strecke sicherlich mit Starrgabel. Nur im Wurzelteil wird es wohl dann etwas ungemütlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (20. März 2009)

--


----------



## Domme02 (20. März 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> ...Nur im Wurzelteil wird es wohl dann etwas ungemütlich.


also fahr lieber mit einer gefederten. Man kan auf dem Trail so schlecht überholen.


Sorry wegen dem Ausrutscher da oben.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. März 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ist der marathon auch gut mit starrgabel zu fahren?
> habe keine ahnung ob ich die bremse an meinem gefederten bis dahin wieder flott bekomme.



Ich bin 2x mit Starrgabel angetreten.
Das Wurzelstück oberhalb des Wiesenanstieges solltest du aktiv fahren und der Abschnitt über die DH/FR Strecke ist nervig. Die Wiesenpassage zurück zum Start/Ziel kostet starr allerdings richtig Zeit !!!
Ich habe mir immer ein Duell mit einem gefederten Hardtail geliefert: Hauptstrecke Vorsprung ich, Wiese - alles aufgeholt.
Ich starte ´09 mit Federung - PASTA


----------



## Domme02 (20. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich bin 2x mit Starrgabel angetreten.
> Das Wurzelstück oberhalb des Wiesenanstieges solltest du aktiv fahren und der Abschnitt über die DH/FR Strecke ist nervig. Die Wiesenpassage zurück zum Start/Ziel kostet starr allerdings richtig Zeit !!!
> Ich habe mir immer ein Duell mit einem gefederten Hardtail geliefert: Hauptstrecke Vorsprung ich, Wiese - alles aufgeholt.
> Ich starte ´09 mit Federung - PASTA


achja den Abschnitt auf der DH/FR Strecke habe ich ganz vergessen. Aber die Wiesenpassge dürfte doch kein Problem werden oder?? Bei der Streckenbesichtigung wars da eigentlich nicht so holprig.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. März 2009)

ich hoffe ja auch dass meine bremse bis dahin wieder flott ist und ich gefedert fahren kann.
leider hat irgendwie keiner die passende entlüftungsschraube für meinen k18 bremshebel.


----------



## xbiker1000 (22. März 2009)

Ich kann mir immer gar nicht vorstellen, dass es überhaupt was bringt wenn man mit Stargabel fährt.


----------



## dragon07 (22. März 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir immer gar nicht vorstellen, dass es überhaupt was bringt wenn man mit Stargabel fährt.



Hi

Geht mir auch so, außer Stadtkurs  vielleicht, aber durch die Pampa macht eine Stargabel wie finde keinen  Sinn, da nehme ich auch gerne ein paar Gram  mehr Gewicht in kauf wenn die Performance stimmt.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Domme02 (22. März 2009)

Hi,
wollen wirklich so wenige bis jetzt das Rennen mitfahren oder ist die Startliste nicht aktuell?


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. März 2009)

Ich mache das vom Wetter abhängig, bin ebend Schönwetterbiker
War schon mal vor 2 Jahren dabei, hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (22. März 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollen wirklich so wenige bis jetzt das Rennen mitfahren oder ist die Startliste nicht aktuell?



Jetzt ist die Startliste wieder aktuell. In die Starterliste kommen nur die, die schon das Startgeld bezahlt haben. Insgesammt haben wir bis jetzt 133 Meldungen. Erfahrungsgemäss melden sich die meisten in den letzten zwei Wochen vor dem Rennen an.


----------



## Peter88 (22. März 2009)

Ich bin auch mit starrgabel am start...
außer das wiesen stück ist die strecke perfekt für eine Starrgabel


Bis denn..
Peter


----------



## DAMDAM (22. März 2009)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mit starrgabel am start...
> außer das wiesen stück ist die strecke perfekt für eine Starrgabel
> 
> 
> ...



und ich muss mit nem Fully fahren  , weil mein Hardtailrahmen noch nicht fertig lackiert ist ! und das 3 Runden!


----------



## Domme02 (22. März 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> und ich muss mit nem Fully fahren  , weil mein Hardtailrahmen noch nicht fertig lackiert ist ! und das 3 Runden!



was denn für nen Fully?? nen Epic oder nen Spark wär ja nicht negativ.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. März 2009)

er meint wohl sein schnelles epic.
also wohl rein gar nicht negativ.


----------



## kingberger (22. März 2009)

Er blufft nur. xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (22. März 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> er meint wohl sein schnelles epic.
> also wohl rein gar nicht negativ.



Das Problem was ich  im Moment habe ist eher, dass ich noch nicht schnell bin  ! Ist aber zu dieser Zeit in der Saison auch kein Problem, ich will ja nur mal wieder etwas in den Bergen fahren und da ich nur gutes von diesem Event gehört habe wollte ich es mal ausprobieren! Hoffen wir mal, das es trocken sein wird!


----------



## .Torben.H. (25. März 2009)

Ja hoffentlich passt das Wetter, aber die letzten Jahre war es ja auch gut.

Gruß Torben


----------



## kingberger (25. März 2009)

Jo, aber das wird schon werden. Laut wetter.com soll es ab dem Donnerstag vorm Rennen nicht mehr regnen und am Sonntag auch nicht. Aber warm solls dann wohl doch nicht werden. xD


----------



## kettenteufel (25. März 2009)

hi,

würde auch gern starten bräucht nur eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, habe leider noch keinen Führerschein.
Wohne in Hannover.
Hat jemand noch ein Platz frei


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. März 2009)

von Hannover? Fahre doch mit dem Bike? Dann biste warm


----------



## Domme02 (25. März 2009)

ja das ist er dann. aber eben auch kaputt....


----------



## Sascha Koch (25. März 2009)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> würde auch gern starten bräucht nur eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, habe leider noch keinen Führerschein.
> Wohne in Hannover.
> Hat jemand noch ein Platz frei



hey Kettenteufel, kommen aus Hamburg. Wo könnten wir Dich den einsammeln?
kannst mir ja mal ne private Nachricht mit handy schicken. Wir sind wohl eh mit 2 Autos unterwegs, da wir 5 Mann sind


----------



## Pitten (27. März 2009)

Soo Leute herhören. Wie in den Jahren davor habe ich pünktlich zu unserem Marathon das entsprechend geile Wetter bestellt.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst das auch nach dem langen Winter zu würdigen und werdet zahlreich erscheinen.
Es wird definitiv das erste Top-Rennen in diesem Jahr!


----------



## kingberger (27. März 2009)

Jau, das Wetter soll ja wirklich wieder mal klasse werden. Nach dem ganzen Regen dieses Jahr haben wir uns das aber auch verdient.


----------



## Domme02 (27. März 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> Jau, das Wetter soll ja wirklich wieder mal klasse werden. Nach dem ganzen Regen dieses Jahr haben wir uns das aber auch verdient.


das she ich auch so. wär ja mal super mit nem kurzen trikot zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. März 2009)

kurzes trikot muss es bei mir nicht unbedingt sein, aber ne 3/4 hose und langarmtrikot wäre schon schön.

hoffen wir aufs beste.


----------



## Domme02 (27. März 2009)

ja hast recht nach dem winter sollten wir die Ansprüche nicht so hoch setzen. Am wichtigsten ist doch erstmal, dass es nicht regnet.


----------



## DAMDAM (27. März 2009)

Ich fände ja Schlamm und Wind von vorne ganz schön! Das haben wir wenigstens ganz gut trainiert


----------



## Berrrnd (27. März 2009)

nein! knappe 10°, bewölkt und ne laue brise.


----------



## exto (27. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich starte ´09 mit Federung - PASTA



Ach Roudy 

Kaum im CdaS aufgenommen, wird er bequem...

Ich starte 2009 ohne Federung und ohne Schaltung - PIZZA 

Fragen nach dem Sinn des Ganzen, bitte ich die Herrschaften, sich zu verkneifen. Es macht schlicht keinen Sinn, nur Spass...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. März 2009)

wenn hier mehrere leute aus minden, porta, bad oeynhausen kommen, könnte man ja zusammen fahren.
ich meine nicht das rennen, denn da bin ich froh wenn ich nicht letzter werde, sondern hin- und rückfahrt.


----------



## xbiker1000 (29. März 2009)

Starterliste ist wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand. Für Sonntag sind 18 Grad angesagt


----------



## kingberger (29. März 2009)

Hoffentlich werden das noch nen paar mehr Starter.


----------



## xbiker1000 (30. März 2009)

Auf jeden fall, es haben sich schon gute 200 Angemeldet, nur halt noch nicht überwiesen. Dann sind ja noch die Nachmeldungen am Renntag. Das waren letztes jahr auch noch mal gute 40.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingberger (30. März 2009)

Na das sind aber tolle Nachrichten. Wird sicherlich nen tolles Event mit super Wetter!


----------



## bike-flori_clz (30. März 2009)

ich bin ja auch eher für die 18° und sonne
angemeldet hab ich mich soeben...


----------



## DAMDAM (30. März 2009)

Moin 

wie sieht das eigentlich mit ummelden am Renntag aus? (Ich habe schon angemldet und auch bezahlt) Ich wollte eigentlich die 60 Km fahren, bin nun aber am Wochenende leider doch etwas nach dem harten Training der letzten Wochen krank geworden. Wenn ich wieder einiger Maßen fit sein sollte wollte ich vielleicht just 4 fun die 20 Km fahren/mitrollen/touren. 

Ist das am Sonntag noch möglich sich zu entscheiden? Hinfahren muss ich sowieso da meine Freundin starten wollte.

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Sascha Koch (30. März 2009)

ja, die gleiche Frage mit ummelden hab ich auch.
hab mich versehentlich für 40km angemeldet, wollte aber 60


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. März 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ach Roudy
> 
> Kaum im CdaS aufgenommen, wird er bequem...
> 
> ...



Das klingt nach Fehdehandschuh !
Und...da ich es als Kind schon nicht mochte, wenn andere mit dem Finger auf mich zeigten bin ich direkt mal in den Keller gegangen.
Ergebniss: Starrgabel, Rennradkassette, Furious Fred hinten (9,3 Kg)und wenn es trocken bleibt auch vorn (9,0Kg) .

SO! PUNKT!

PS oder KW: Für die Deisterfreun.de gibts noch was isotonisches zur Feier meiner CdAS Aufnahme!!!


----------



## Rumas (30. März 2009)

wenn ich mir die Wetterprognose so anschaue könnte man Sonntag schon fast kurz/ kurz wagen 

dann will ich mich jetzt auch mal anmelden, wenigstens schon mal gute Aussichten auf ein trockenen Marathon dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. März 2009)

ja was denn nu? starrgabel oder federgabel?
der eine sagt es geht, der andere sagt es geht nicht.

keiner da aus minden, porta, bad oeynhausen, dem ich mich anschließen könnte? ist meine erste veranstaltung ...


----------



## kingberger (31. März 2009)

An sich geht das! Wenn du etwas Geschwindigkeitsverlust in den Wurzelpassgen hinnehmen willst, dann geht das! Vorrausgesetzt deine Fahrtechnik lässt es dir zu solche
Passagen ohne Federung schnell+sicher zu bewältigen.


----------



## dragon07 (31. März 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die Wetterprognose so anschaue könnte man Sonntag schon fast kurz/ kurz wagen
> 
> dann will ich mich jetzt auch mal anmelden, wenigstens schon mal gute Aussichten auf ein trockenen Marathon dieses Jahr



Hi

Bin gestern kurz/kurz mit Windjacke los und wenn die Wetterprognosen so bleiben geht kurz / kurz auf jeden fall.

Grüße Ike


----------



## exto (31. März 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ja was denn nu? starrgabel oder federgabel?
> der eine sagt es geht, der andere sagt es geht nicht.
> 
> keiner da aus minden, porta, bad oeynhausen, dem ich mich anschließen könnte? ist meine erste veranstaltung ...



Ich fahre zwar von B.- O. aus, drehe aber hinterher noch ne Runde über die Verwandschaft. Deshalb kann ich schlecht jemanden mitnehmen.

@Roudy: Ich würde mir nicht zutrauen, dir nen Fehdehandschuh hinzuwerfen. Dafür hast du einfach zu viele Racer-Gene, die mir fehlen. Ich fahr' ja nur SSp - starr, damit ich mein fehlendes Tempo irgendwie entschuldigen kann...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. März 2009)

exto schrieb:


> @Roudy: Ich würde mir nicht zutrauen, dir nen Fehdehandschuh hinzuwerfen. Dafür hast du einfach zu viele Racer-Gene, die mir fehlen. Ich fahr' ja nur SSp - starr, damit ich mein fehlendes Tempo irgendwie entschuldigen kann...


 
Hauptsache wir haben Spaß und hinterher noch Zeit für ein Bierchen.
Bis Sonntag


----------



## Sascha Koch (31. März 2009)

@kettenteufel sorry, fahren doch nicht über Hannover :-(


----------



## xbiker1000 (31. März 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> wie sieht das eigentlich mit ummelden am Renntag aus? (Ich habe schon angemldet und auch bezahlt) Ich wollte eigentlich die 60 Km fahren, bin nun aber am Wochenende leider doch etwas nach dem harten Training der letzten Wochen krank geworden. Wenn ich wieder einiger Maßen fit sein sollte wollte ich vielleicht just 4 fun die 20 Km fahren/mitrollen/touren.
> 
> ...




Ja geht, bitte aber unbedingt an der Anmeldung bescheit sagen!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (31. März 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Ja geht, bitte aber unbedingt an der Anmeldung bescheit sagen!!!



Das ist kein Problem, ich muss da ja sowieso hin um unsere Chips reseten zu lassen. Ich glaube auch ihr solltet mal Eure Meldeliste nochmal überprüfen, ich habe am Freitag bezahlt und war davor schon gemeldet, meine Freundin hat am Montag gemeldet und auch auch erst bezahlt steht aber schon in der Liste! Da beides vom gleichen Konto ging denke ist Euch da ein Fehler unterlaufen  (Man musste ja extra eine Nummer in die Betreffzeile schreiben) 

Wenn ich bis Samstag nicht in der auftauche, nehme ich mal, dass ich sich das mit dem Überweisungsträger am Sonntag klären läßt. 

Ich freue mich schon auf Eure Veranstaltung und hoffe, dass ich trotz Erkältung dran teilnehmen kann! Das Wetter habt ihr ja schon mal  super organisiert.

Ist die Strecke eigentlich, wenn trocken, auch für einen Furious Fred am Hinterrad geeignet? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Domme02 (31. März 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke eigentlich, wenn trocken, auch für einen Furious Fred am Hinterrad geeignet?
> 
> Gruß Christian


es gibt einen teil mit sehr spitzen und ruppigen Steinen. Ich weiß nicht ob dem FF da vielleicht die Luft ausgehen würde. Und der Grip ist ja auch nicht so gut. Den benötigst du aber auch nur an wenigen stellen, da die strecke fast nur auf wald und forstwegen ist. Nur an einem steilen Grasanstieg könnte es schwierig werden.


----------



## dragon07 (31. März 2009)

Hi

Also ich weis nicht, gibt es überhaupt eine Strecke für den FF, außer vieleicht Stadtkurs?
 Ich fahre gerne in der Gegend  rum, habe aber mit dem FF schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Wobei das echt super Subjektiv ist.

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. März 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ...
> Ist die Strecke eigentlich, wenn trocken, auch für einen Furious Fred am Hinterrad geeignet?
> 
> Gruß Christian



Wenn der Wiesenanstieg feucht ist, schiebst du da hoch. Da hatte ´08 schon der RaRa keine Chance.
Ich lasse FF aber auch hinten drauf (mit Latexschlauch sollte der auch Steinen trotzen.



Domme02 schrieb:


> es gibt einen teil mit sehr spitzen und ruppigen Steinen. Ich weiß nicht ob dem FF da vielleicht die Luft ausgehen würde. Und der Grip ist ja auch nicht so gut. Den benötigst du aber auch nur an wenigen stellen, da die strecke fast nur auf wald und forstwegen ist. Nur an einem steilen Grasanstieg könnte es schwierig werden.



Bis auf den Wiesenanstieg wird Grip allgemein überbewertet. Solange es trocken ist geht FF wenn vorn ein richtiger Reifen die Führungsarbeit macht.

HOFFE ICH


----------



## Rumas (31. März 2009)

also wenn es bis Sonntag nicht regnet sollte die Strecke wohl komplett trocken  sein


----------



## dragon07 (31. März 2009)

@ roudy_da_tree fährst du den FF als Evo wenn ja mit oder ohne  RaceGuard ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## Sascha Koch (31. März 2009)

Du ärgerst Dir den Arsch ab, wenn Du am Ende mit ner Panne durch son Leichtbaureifen ausfällst.


----------



## Domme02 (31. März 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Du ärgerst Dir den Arsch ab, wenn Du am Ende mit ner Panne durch son Leichtbaureifen ausfällst.


das sehe ich auch so. Noch weniger Pannenschutz als mit dem Rocket Ron würde *ich* nicht riskieren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. März 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> @ roudy_da_tree fährst du den FF als Evo wenn ja mit oder ohne  RaceGuard ?
> 
> Grüße Ike



Evo Triple Compound steht drauf. War ein Schnapper bei Rose 15,- . Ich habe welche in 2,0" + 2,25" gekauft.
Diese Woche werde ich Ihn noch runde 100km durch den Wald scheuchen und versuchen einen kaputt zu machen.
Spitze Steine, Schotter, Wurzeln, wenig Druck. Schlechte Fahrtechnik und zu viel Gewicht habe ich sowieso.
Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2009)

@roudy
welche strecke fährst du?


----------



## Sascha Koch (31. März 2009)

60km Daumen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> @roudy
> welche strecke fährst du?


 
40km - wg. Challengewertung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2009)

dann werde ich mal ausschau nach dir/euch halten.


----------



## xbiker1000 (1. April 2009)

Starterliste ist wieder aktualisiert......


----------



## Domme02 (1. April 2009)

nicht schlecht!!! insgesamt 178 Teilnehmer. Aber in meiner Altersklasse werdens nicht mehr. Egal hauptsache ich steh später ganz oben
............hoffentlich


----------



## dragon07 (1. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Evo Triple Compound steht drauf. War ein Schnapper bei Rose 15,- â¬. Ich habe welche in 2,0" + 2,25" gekauft.
> Diese Woche werde ich Ihn noch runde 100km durch den Wald scheuchen und versuchen einen kaputt zu machen.
> Spitze Steine, Schotter, Wurzeln, wenig Druck. Schlechte Fahrtechnik und zu viel Gewicht habe ich sowieso.
> Mal sehen was passiert.



Jetzt hat das ganze mich so neugierig gemacht das ich mal zum spaÃ den FF Hr und den RoRo Vr  aufgezogen hab, morgen mal probe fahren.

GrÃ¼Ãe Ike


----------



## Domme02 (1. April 2009)

fahr doch mit doppel RoRo. Der ist doch schon richtig gut. hat viel grip, niedrigen Rollwiderstand und ist leicht. Was willst du mehr?


----------



## dragon07 (1. April 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> fahr doch mit doppel RoRo. Der ist doch schon richtig gut. hat viel grip, niedrigen Rollwiderstand und ist leicht. Was willst du mehr?



Neee dan würde ich lieber Race King vorn und hinten fahren oder RaRA hinten und vorn den RoRo 

Ich finde den RoRo  als hinterreifen nicht gerade Rollfreudig.

Du warst auch da am 15 oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (1. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Ich finde den RoRo  als hinterreifen nicht gerade Rollfreudig.



Der RoRo rollt wie sau finde ich  Was ist denn für dich ein Rollfreudiger reifen?


----------



## dragon07 (2. April 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Der RoRo rollt wie sau finde ich  Was ist denn für dich ein Rollfreudiger reifen?



Hi



Das hab ich jetzt soo oft gehört, ich probiere es noch mal, vielleicht lag es ja an mir.  


Ansonsten finde ich den  RaRa  wesendlich leichtgängiger.   

Grüße Ike


----------



## Sascha Koch (2. April 2009)

racing Ralph rollt besser  Aber ich komme zum Rennen mit dem neuen Maxxis Aspen 2.1
Der rollt echt geil


----------



## DAMDAM (2. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat das ganze mich so neugierig gemacht das ich mal zum spaß den FF Hr und den RoRo Vr  aufgezogen hab, morgen mal probe fahren.
> 
> Grüße Ike



Das ist auch mein Plan! Habe gestern mal meinen Hardtailrahmen aufgebaut und werde die Reifenkombi heute mal mit FF+Latexschlauch und den RoRo mit Milch Probefahren. Sonst kommt nen RaRa mit Milch aufs Hinterrad, da der auch schon deutlich runtergefahren ist sollte das vom Rollwiderstand in Ordnung gehen. 

Ich bin im übrigen der Meinung, dass der Roro auf dem Hinterrad bei weitem nicht so gut rollt wie ein RaRa, aber die bessere Führung am VR mit dem RoRo den etwas höheren Rollwiderstnd schon rechtfertig.

Gruß


----------



## Domme02 (2. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Neee dan würde ich lieber Race King vorn und hinten fahren oder RaRA hinten und vorn den RoRo
> 
> Ich finde den RoRo  als hinterreifen nicht gerade Rollfreudig.
> 
> Du warst auch da am 15 oder ?



ja war ich. ich war der mit dem Scale und auch sonst Scott Winbreaker. Du auch oder? bist du mit nem etwas älteren roten Carbon Scale und Reba gabel gefahren?


----------



## dragon07 (2. April 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ja war ich. ich war der mit dem Scale und auch sonst Scott Winbreaker. Du auch oder? bist du mit nem etwas älteren roten Carbon Scale und Reba gabel gefahren?



Jep 

Alerdings ist mir sozusagen  bei der Reba die Motion Control um die Ohren geflogen, das Öl kam aus der  Motion Control Einheit schubweise raus.
Finde die Fox eh besser.

Aktuelles Foto








nach einem kurzen Ausritt, die Reifen Kombi macht sich gut .

Grüße Ike


----------



## Sascha Koch (2. April 2009)

geiles Scale, schaue ich mir Sonntag mal genauer an


----------



## Domme02 (2. April 2009)

genau das meinte ich.
ja hab ich bei der besichtigung bei irgendeinem gespräch mitbekommen, dass du mit der reba nicht zufrieden bist. aber das ist schon hart mit der Motion Control. Hab bis jetzt eigentlich fast nur positives gehört von der Reba.
sehen uns dann beim rennen


----------



## kingberger (4. April 2009)

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern morgen viel Erfolg und ein defekt-/sturzfreies Rennen.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2009)

leute, ich drehe durch! ist mein erstes rennen und ich bin so hibbelig wie nen kleines kind wenns gleich weihnachtsgeschenke gibt.

fahre nobby nic vorne und hinten. gute wahl?
hätte noch zur auswahl roro und irc mibro for marathon. welchen soll ich nehmen?

allen morgen viel spaß und ein schönes rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingberger (4. April 2009)

Hehe, mir gehts genauso... Ist ja auch mein erster Marathon und ich bin auch schon heftigst aufgeregt... Zur Reifenwahl kann ich dir auch nicht viel sagen... Ich werde mit Nobby vorne und dem Ralph hinten ins Rennen gehen... Was rechnest du dir denn aus für ne Endzeit? Ich wäre so mit 2:10-2:20h zufrieden.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2009)

bin gestern 45km mit ca. 500hm in 2:12h gefahren.
ziele auch in etwa die zeiten von dir an.


----------



## kingberger (4. April 2009)

Okay, dann fährt man sich bestimmt mal über den Weg. Aber ist schon schwer einzuschätzen irgendwie worauf es letztlich zeitlich hinaus laufen wird. Im Rennen ist ja alles anders als normal. xD


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> bin gestern 45km mit ca. 500hm in 2:12h gefahren.
> ziele auch in etwa die zeiten von dir an.



Im Rennen sinds dann nochmal 270Hm mehr.

2008 bin ich 2:03 gefahren. Dieses Jahr ist alles zwischen 1:55 und 2:10 ok. Wenn der FF hält.
Aber ich habe Ihn 150 km über alle Steine des Deisters gescheut = ohne Panne.

Bis gleich
Roudy


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2009)

so, wieder da und ich lebe noch!

war ganz schön hart, hat sich aber gelohnt.
01:58:26 und das ohne richtiges training.
75. insgesamt und 11. in meiner klasse bei den hobby fahrern.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (5. April 2009)

ich bin auch wieder da.
2:06:53 und ein sturz kurz vor ende (direkt nach dem wiesenstück -  keine ahnung wie, aber es hat mich cool beim vollgasgeben zerlegt)

allesinallem. ein schöner saisonauftakt


----------



## kingberger (5. April 2009)

Jop, war echt ein tolles Event.. Ich habe ein bisschen schlechter als ihr abgeschnitten und bin letztlich nach 2:14h ins Ziel gekommen. Nach 4 monatiger MTB Pause und nur Training ab Anfang März bin ich aber damit auch zufrieden!


----------



## Domme02 (5. April 2009)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen! super Rennen und gut organisiert. Nur dieser scheiß Motorradfahrer. der hat uns bestimmt alle voll ausgelacht. Aber recht hat er ,wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert und wir fahren noch wie in der Steinzeit mit Muskelkraft


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (5. April 2009)

War ein tolles Rennen. Organisation fand ich super.
Hatte ziemlich am Schluss jemanden mit einem S-Works Epic und Fun corner Trikot getroffen.
Falls du das liest, schreib mir doch mal wie ich meinen Dämpfer vernünftig justieren kann. Das Epic kommt mir etwas holprig vor.

Gruß,

Hendrik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (5. April 2009)

Hi

Toller Event scheiß Reifen (FF), hat es den schlauch zerlegt  und ich Trottel hatte keinen Schlauch dabei.

Aber dank an die Organisatoren und super Veranstaltung.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2009)

leute, ich will zeiten sehen!

ich fand den wurzeltrail ziemlich heftig. in der ersten runde bin ich voll in die dicke wurzel am anfang geknallt und dachte jetzt ists vorbei.

der trail im waldstück vorm ende vor nett. hatte beides mal nen fully vor mir, aber die haben ihr gerät geschont.

das letzte gerade stück über die holprige wiese hat ganz schön geschlaucht. bin sowieso nicht der schnellste auf der gerade und berg runter, aber da bin ich in der zweiten runde fast sthen geblieben. zum glück hatte ich meinen konkurenten der noch im wald-trail vor mir war bis dahin weit hinter mir gelassen.

fands am anfang echt erschreckend wie viele stürze es gab, weil leute wohl etwas zu schnell um die kurve wollten. 
allein in der ersten runde habe ich auch schon mindestens 3 leute gesehen die nen neuen schlauch einziehen mussten.

hatte heute auch übelste probleme mit der sitzposition. schon auf der hälfte der ersten runde konte ich nicht mehr richtig sitzen. und meine gabel war auch zu straff eingestellt. hatte zwischendurch angst dass ich nicht weiter kann weil in den lenker nicht mehr halten kann. das ging voll auf die schultern.
muss mal an der sitzposition arbeiten.



@dragon7
hattest du nen weiblichen aufpasser für dein bike vor dem start?
da saß eine auf der mauer mit nem scale in der hand.

wie kommst du denn auf die idee mit nem ff zu starten? das ist doch nun wirklich nur modellbau.


----------



## fichtenflitzer (5. April 2009)

Joo, war klasse, bin mit meinem Fully zwei Runden gefahren und sehr gut 
durchgekommen in 1:55.
Ansonsten klasse Veranstaltung, wie immer

            Gruß Jochen


----------



## kingberger (5. April 2009)

Wann gehen denn wohl die Ergebnisse online? *wart*


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2009)

mein schönstes erlebnis heute war ein spruch eines vorausfahrenden.

nach dem langen anstieg am anfang der zweiten runde kamen von hinten zwar mit pirate trikots. ich war grade dabei mich zu einer gruppe vorzuarbeiten. die beiden haben mich überholt und haben sich der gruppe angeschlossen. ich kam nicht ran, aber weiter weg kamen sie auch nicht. das pendelte immer son bisschen.
bevor es dann zur verpflegung ging, guckt sich der eine pirate um und sagt verwundert: "boah, der ist ja immer noch da."

und dann ging die verfolgungsjagd weiter. kurz vor dem bach war ich dann wieder dran und konnte die ersten meter am anstieg auf der wiese mithalten. bin dann aber hinter einem anderen hängen geblieben. konnte einfach nicht mehr. 
dann waren sie weg, aber einen hab ich ja noch gepackt. 


es ist einfach irre wie man sich motiviert und auspowert.
auf dem geraden, hügeligen weg bevor es dann zum bach geht haben wir uns einen schönen fight geliefert.
ich vorbei, die anderen hinterher. dann kam wieder einer von hinten und ich habe wieder versucht dran zu bleiben. wie mit dem rennrad wenn ne kleine gruppe vor dem ziel ist und die einzelnen versuchen davon zu sprinten. war einfach nen super erlebnis.


----------



## Echinopsis (5. April 2009)

Das war wirklich ein gelungener Saisonauftakt, hat Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war auch in Ordnung, ein paar °C mehr wären schön gewesen aber es war trocken! Nur die fehlenden Trainingskilometer, die habe ich gemerkt, heute den 400sten km vollgemacht, das ist für Anfang April doch etwas wenig . Dafür waren 2:00:32 echt okay 

@Jochen: Holger hat wieder Fotos gemacht und Dich auch ein paar Mal ganz gut erwischt: Picasa Webgallerie

Grüße Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (5. April 2009)

...


----------



## Domme02 (5. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Toller Event scheiß Reifen (FF), hat es den schlauch zerlegt und ich Trottel hatte keinen Schlauch dabei.
> 
> ...


hab dich doch gesagt ,dass ich die ganzen ff fahrer nicht verstehe
das waren aber auch echte extrembedingungen für die Reifen.
ich musste nur eine runde fahren und habe dafür ne stunde gebraucht!!! iwie lief das heute nicht so gut. ich denke mal,dass dafür meine einwöchige Schalach Erkrankung 1,5 Wochen vor dem Rennen ausschlaggebend war.  ....hoffentlich
der grasanstieg hat mir den letzten Rest gegeben. Ihr seit aber auch gemeine Hunde vom DDMC Solling. Auf der Streckenbsichtigung sind wir den weg noch grade hochgefahren (den kürzesten Weg) und im Rennen waren das dann gefühlte 5km durch den Zick Zack!

Bitte postet mal alle Links mit Bildern von dem Rennen hier!! ist doch immer ganz witzig zu sehen wie scheiß* man mit maximal Puls aussieht.


----------



## chris2305 (5. April 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> Wann gehen denn wohl die Ergebnisse online? *wart*



Guckst du

www.sportident-run.de


----------



## fichtenflitzer (5. April 2009)

@ Tine, klasse Bilder, und wieder mal ne super Zeit gefahren.

 Dachte der Abstand wäre größer gewesen


                 Gruß Jochen


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2009)

@Domme2
hat nicht irgendwer gesagt er wäre schneller, wenn wir gegeneinander fahren würden?
war auch von vorletzten dienstag bis letzten mittwoch krank! donnerstag dann das erste mal wieder aufs bike und ich dachte ich sterbe.(35km) freitag gings dann schon besser. (45km)

der schweinehund war oft davor mich zu besiegen, aber dann habe ich wieder welche in weiter ferne vor mir gesehen und da ist der jagdinstinkt wieder erwacht. 

heute war hart, aber ich darf gar nicht dran denken wie der sks marathon wird. das sind ja noch mal knappe 15km mehr.


----------



## Dirkinho (5. April 2009)

Super Strecke, abwechslungsreich & schnell, klasse Organisation. Peter, hast super abgestreut .

1:55 war auch In Ordnung, lässt dann noch Raum für 2010

Danke und Grüße an den DDMC aus Holzminden. 

Dirkinho


----------



## Domme02 (5. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> @Domme2
> hat nicht irgendwer gesagt er wäre schneller, wenn wir gegeneinander fahren würden?
> war auch von vorletzten dienstag bis letzten mittwoch krank! donnerstag dann das erste mal wieder aufs bike und ich dachte ich sterbe.(35km) freitag gings dann schon besser. (45km)


hab ich das echt gesagt???    ich glaube ich meinte, dass ich mit einer runde schneller als du mit 2 runden bist.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2009)

@Dirkinho
was hattest du an? welche farbe?
kann sein dass ich dich beim anstieg am anfang der zweiten runde weiter oben gesehen habe.
dürftest kurz vor roudy im ziel gewesen sein.


----------



## dragon07 (5. April 2009)

Hi

@ Domme02 war ja mein reden,  dann fing @roudy_da_tree von dem FF an zu schreiben, na ja und ich hatte zwei in der Garage.
Also aus lauter Neugierde die Race King runter und das erste mal seid zwei Jahren mit Schläuchen losgefahren und dann bei der Flussüberquerung zerreistes den Schlauch.

Und das tolle Pannenspray  funktioniert nicht weil ich einen  ca. 2cm langen Riss im Schlauch habe. 

Meinen Gluckwunsch an alle die net so doof  waren, und angekommen sind.

@  Sascha Koch ja ich ärgere  mir grade den Arsch  ab.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Dirkinho (5. April 2009)

MTB Hochsolling Trikot über Pirate Longsleeve. Bin auf nen Epic Carbon 2008 unterwgs gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (5. April 2009)

@ Dirkinho schon Krass  kommen aus der gleichen Ecke und treffen uns nur hier.


----------



## kingberger (5. April 2009)

Weiß jemand auf welcher Seite man sich die Fotos vom Veranstalter angucken kann?


----------



## uwero (5. April 2009)

Hi DDMC´ler

... tolle Veranstaltung, hat mal wieder Spass gemacht. An meinen hausgemachten Schaltungsproblemen war ich ja selber schuld - zu lange Kette. Trotzdem übel, wenn man ab der alten Einbecker (2.ter Anstieg) pro Kurbelumdrehung mit einer heftig durchrutschenden Kette fährt. Der Vollgasweg nach Hellental ging da nur im 4. höchsten Gang mit ewigem Peng, Klog, Peng. Aber mein Fluchen habe ja einige Mitfahrer mitbekommen  Dann noch zwei Klemmer am Wiesenanstieg -> morgen wird die Kette gekürzt. 

Trotzdem 1:40h ist o.k. und ich bin zufrieden. 

Übrigens die Kette kürze ich dann am Gardasee, morgen geht´s los 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> Toller Event scheiß Reifen (FF), hat es den schlauch zerlegt  und ich Trottel hatte keinen Schlauch dabei.
> ...



Zitat meiner Omma: Wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann ist immer die Badehose schuld 
Grenzwertig ist er schon, kann aber auch gut gehen.



k_star schrieb:


> ...
> wie kommst du denn auf die idee mit nem ff zu starten? das ist doch nun wirklich nur modellbau.


na na na 



k_star schrieb:


> @Dirkinho
> was hattest du an? welche farbe?
> kann sein dass ich dich beim anstieg am anfang der zweiten runde weiter oben gesehen habe.
> dürftest kurz vor roudy im ziel gewesen sein.



Wenige Sekunden



dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @ Domme02 war ja mein reden,  dann fing @roudy_da_tree von dem FF an zu schreiben, na ja und ich hatte zwei in der Garage.
> Also aus lauter Neugierde die Race King runter und das erste mal seid zwei Jahren mit Schläuchen losgefahren und dann bei der Flussüberquerung zerreistes den Schlauch.
> ...



Fluß? Du meinst das Gitterrost? Wie kriegt man das denn hin?
Nicht ärgern 

So oft habe ich meinen Namen noch nie gelesen. In 1:55 in ein paar war ich auch im Ziel. Mit Starrgabel und FF. Wo konnte man sich den den Plattfahren 
Auf der Abfahrt nach der Verpflegung entwickelte er eine Eigenleben, war aber noch gut für einen Wallride am Ausgang.
Mir hats klasse gefallen, sogar besser als ´08. da bin ich mit RaRa noch 2:03 gefahren.
Mein Tip: Fahrtechnik auf´m Enduro trainieren und mal in den Bikepark gehen. Im Wiesenanstieg ging der FF auch bei Wiegetritt mit Mitte-Mitte. Auf den Wurzeln und der DH Strecke waren die Federgabelfahrer nicht schneller.
Alles in allem macht man(n) sich aber im Mittelfeld fahrend zu viel Gedanken um Technik.
Ich glaube es ist Zeit für ein Retrobike und Neon-Lycra 

Danke noch an Lüder, mit dem ich im 2 Paarzeitfahren das Feld nochmal aufgerollt haben.
Gute Genesung an alle gestürzten.

Bis bald Roudy


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2009)

@roudy
ach, hattest du auch den ff drauf? ups 

fahrtechnik habe ich eigentlich nicht, aber im dh bin ich auf meinen vordermann aufgefahren und im teil nach der verpflegung auch.
beides mal nen fully-fahrer. wollten wohl ihr material schonen.


----------



## Sascha Koch (5. April 2009)

Hammer, wollte 60km machen, kurz vor Ende der zweiten Runde habe ich dann extreme Krämpfe bekommen und musste mich dehnen.
hab dann im Ziel abgebrochen und es sind leider nur 2 Runden geworden.
Hammer Strecke, geiles Hotel und viele coole Leute, wie z.b. DamDam.
nächstes Jahr bin ich ohne Krämpfe wieder dabei, schade, fühlte mich nachdem ich abgebrochen hatte, extrem fit, scheiß Krämpfe.
02.05. Lago di Garda Rocky Mountains Bike Marathon. Mal sehen, was da geht


----------



## Dirkinho (6. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> @ Dirkinho schon Krass  kommen aus der gleichen Ecke und treffen uns nur hier.



In der Tat. Und in unseren tiefen Wäldern trifft man ja auch selten jemanden. Kannst ja mal mittwochs um 18 Uhr zum Hallenbad kommen. Da treffen wir uns für ne Trainingseinheit vom MTB Hochsolling. Sind immer so 6-8 Leute. 

In welcher AK fährst Du denn?

Übrigens, hier spuken min. noch 2 aus HOL rum, die ich nicht kenne. 

Grüße,

Dirkinho


----------



## dragon07 (6. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> FluÃ? Du meinst das Gitterrost? Wie kriegt man das denn hin?
> Nicht Ã¤rgern



Hi

Ich glaube mit kÃ¶nnen hat das nichts zu tun, ist halt nicht ohne Risiko der FF, bin die Strecke ja auch vorher damit gefahren, war sau schnell, ohne groÃe Anstrengung da dachte ich âno risc â  no fun â  war auch sau schnell unterwegs, wat solls. 

Trotzdem finde ich es cool das ihr wenigstens das Ziel gesehen habt. 

@  Dirkinho nÃ¤hme die Einladung gerne an. Zumal ich gerade Urlaub habe und damit nachmittags frei. Wie lange fahrt ihr in etwa ?

GrÃ¼Ãe Ike


----------



## Domme02 (6. April 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> Übrigens die Kette kürze ich dann am Gardasee, morgen geht´s los


habt ihr es gut. Ich muss noch bis zum sommer warten bis ich die trails am gardasee unsicher machen kann.
Trotzdem viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (6. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich glaube mit können hat das nichts zu tun, ist halt nicht ohne Risiko der FF, bin die Strecke ja auch vorher damit gefahren, war sau schnell, ohne große Anstrengung da dachte ich no risc   no fun   war auch sau schnell unterwegs, wat solls.
> 
> ...



So um 8 sollte wir wieder in HOL sein. Dann bis Mittwoch, vielleicht kannste uns ja auch noch unbekannte Trails zeigen 

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (6. April 2009)

Auch von mir erstmal ein großes Lob an den Veranstalter! Es war eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung an der ich/wir sicherlich nicht zum letzten Mal teilgenommen haben  .

Es war auch schön auf der Strecke einige Leute hier aus dem Forum zu treffen und ein bißchen zu quatschen. Gruß an den Herrn den Koch . 

Bei mir persönlich lief leider nicht so gut! Schon in der ersten Runde habe ich mir in einer Schotterabfahrt meinen Hinterreifen (Racing Ralph) so demoliert, dass selbst die Notubesmilch die Risse in der Reifenflanke nicht dauerhaft schließen konnte. Somit mußte ich nach einer kleinen Wartezeit in der die Milch die Risse versuchte abzudichten, alle 30 min. Luft nachpumpen! Nach dem 3ten Stop habe ich dann beschlossen, dass es vorbei wenn die Luft ein 4tes Mal raus ist. Nach dem sehr coolen Wurzeltrail und dem leider viel zu kurzen Teil des Fun Park Trail´s war es in der 2ten Runde dann soweit das ich locker ausgerollt bin ins Ziel! Körner für eine weitere Runde wären da gewesen, aber die Motivation und auch der Vorrat an CO² Patronen (2x nachpumpen =1 Patrone Dank Quicker !) gingen zu Ende. 

Jetzt geht es halt wahrscheinlich im Kyffhäuser weiter mit den Vorbereitungsrennen. 

Gruß aus Bremen und nochmal  für eine so tolle Veranstaltung!


----------



## Sascha Koch (6. April 2009)

@damdam weißt Du, wer da das neue Epic fuhr?
ich überlege gerade, da ich 2 Hardtails habe und eins einem Fully weichen könnte


----------



## dragon07 (6. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> @damdam weißt Du, wer da das neue Epic fuhr?
> ich überlege gerade, da ich 2 Hardtails habe und eins einem Fully weichen könnte



Ich weiss es.


----------



## Sascha Koch (6. April 2009)

Etwa Du? Wenn ja, biste zufrieden?
mich würde nur interessieten, ob der brain im geschlossenen Zustand so ist, das die Kiste steif ist, bzw nicht wippt.
Hat mann dann wirklich keine Antriebseinflüsse? Müsste ja eigentlich so sein ne ?


----------



## DAMDAM (6. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Etwa Du? Wenn ja, biste zufrieden?
> mich würde nur interessieten, ob der brain im geschlossenen Zustand so ist, das die Kiste steif ist, bzw nicht wippt.
> Hat mann dann wirklich keine Antriebseinflüsse? Müsste ja eigentlich so sein ne ?



Du hast ja schon beim alten Epic (wenn es richtig eingestellt ist!) keine Einflüsse. (Auch mit nem 2008ter Dämpfer geht das! Dauert nur etwas länger als mit beim älteren Fox) 

Aber sonst würde ich einfach mal so ein Epic Probefahren. Du wirst dich wundern  ! Das Mehrgewicht ist auf technischen Strecken sogar zu vernachlässigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (6. April 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Du hast ja schon beim alten Epic (wenn es richtig eingestellt ist!) keine Einflüsse. (Auch mit nem 2008ter Dämpfer geht das! Dauert nur etwas länger als mit beim älteren Fox)
> 
> Aber sonst würde ich einfach mal so ein Epic Probefahren. Du wirst dich wundern  ! Das Mehrgewicht ist auf technischen Strecken sogar zu vernachlässigen!



Genau, funzt super!  Hattest Du direkt vor dem Hotel geparkt?

Viele Grüße nach HB. Habe mal 2,5 Jahre im Viertel gewohnt. Geile Stadt, nur halt keine Berge


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2009)

@Dirkinho
warst du der, der in der zweiten runde mit einem weiteren im pirate trikot auf ein gruppe aufgeschlossen hat?
war der, der fast immer dahinter war.

wenn du es warst, haben wir glaube ich sogar nebeneinander die autos geparkt. der golf unter dir.


----------



## dragon07 (6. April 2009)

Nee ich habe das Scale 30 geritten und dir das Epic zum tausch gegen ein Sparc angeboten.


 Aber er hier ist es     http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=108633


Grüße Ike


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. April 2009)

Auch von mir, super Organisation und echt ne geile Strecke. War das zweite mal dabei (erste mal 2007) und nicht das letzte mal. 
Ach ja, ich bin der mit dem alten GT.


----------



## Pitten (6. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Super Strecke, abwechslungsreich & schnell, klasse Organisation. Peter, hast super abgestreut .
> 
> 1:55 war auch In Ordnung, lässt dann noch Raum für 2010
> 
> ...



Danke, Danke. Mit der Strecke geben wir uns immer sehr viel Mühe.
Ich weiß ja auch wie ärgerlich es ist wenn man wegen zu spärlich ausgeschilderter Strecke Zeit verliert.  Außerdem soll die Strecke auch abwechslungsreich sein, mit ein bisschen konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Anspruch, aber trotzdem für jeden zu meistern.


----------



## SollingTourer (6. April 2009)

Hat mir auch super gefallen, hart aber geil. So solls sein.
Wenn ihr Fotos habt könntet ihr die ja posten.

Gruss Frank


----------



## chris2305 (7. April 2009)

Wer von Euch fuhr in einem gelben Continental-Trikot auf Carbon-Bike mit einem Glöckchen am Bike??
Liest du hier mit???


----------



## Dirkinho (7. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> @Dirkinho
> warst du der, der in der zweiten runde mit einem weiteren im pirate trikot auf ein gruppe aufgeschlossen hat?
> war der, der fast immer dahinter war.
> 
> wenn du es warst, haben wir glaube ich sogar nebeneinander die autos geparkt. der golf unter dir.



Hatte ein langes Pirate unter, drüber ein schwarz rotes MTB Hochsolling Trikot. Bin die 2. Runde hinter einem roten Epic gewesen, danach an einer Gruppe, in der einer ein Cannondale Fully fuhr (weißes Rush oder Scalpel glaube ich). Hinter mir war erst wieder einer 4er oder 5er Gruppe am Wiesenhang, konnte die aber auf Abstand halten.

Oder warst Du der vor mir mit ständig hochgerutschtem Trikot?


----------



## Stevie64 (7. April 2009)

Hallo DDMCler,
der beste Warm-up-Marathon aller Zeiten. Und mit dem Wetter auch immer Glück, was will man mehr. Und was die Siegerehrung angeht, gelobt ihr ja Besserung;-)
Grüße
Stevie


----------



## DerEismann (7. April 2009)

Ike...........................

Wir hatten doch gesagt:" keine Zeugen"
und nun hast mich doch verraten ;-)

Also erstmal auch ein freundliches hallo von mir in die Runde...
Und ein super lob an die Veranstalter. War ein tolles rennen.
Fürs nächste Jahr wäre evtl. ein Lifz für die Rasenfläche nett 

Ich bin leider mit erheblichen Problemen an den Start gegangen.
Habe mich abends vorher noch gemault und mir das Kreuzbein
übelst geprellt :-(
Somit war das rennen für mich, trotz Schmerzmittel eine absolute Höllenfahrt...
Und ich hätte dem dunklen Lord so gerne gezeigt, wozu ein Jedi im
stande ist... ( Dirk.... Joda und Obi Wan sitzen beim Frühstück, mit einem mal bricht der kleine grüne geselle das Schweigen und sagt:
die eine Seite dunkel ist..." Daruf Obi Wan... : Halt die fresse Joda und is Deinen Toast!!!    )

Zum Epic kann ich nur sagen.... Traumhaft... mitlerweile habe auch das Setup im griff und alles ist schön 

Gruß, Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Hatte ein langes Pirate unter, drüber ein schwarz rotes MTB Hochsolling Trikot. Bin die 2. Runde hinter einem roten Epic gewesen, danach an einer Gruppe, in der einer ein Cannondale Fully fuhr (weißes Rush oder Scalpel glaube ich). Hinter mir war erst wieder einer 4er oder 5er Gruppe am Wiesenhang, konnte die aber auf Abstand halten.
> 
> Oder warst Du der vor mir mit ständig hochgerutschtem Trikot?



war dann wohl in der gruppe am wiesenhang mit dabei. hatte eine schwarze hose und nen roten pearl izumi longsleeve an. rot silberner helm. war mit dem capic aus meinem album unterwegs.

bin am wiesenhang erst mit nach vorne und dann wieder zurückgefallen und hinter einem hängen geblieben. nach dem trail im wald habe ich mir dann gleich den vor mir gepackt und bin mit 1:58:26 ins ziel.

am anfang der 2. runde habe ich euch dann wohl noch gesehen und habe versucht nach vorne zu kommen.
roudy, der kurz hinter dir im ziel war, hat mich am langen anstieg am anfang der zweiten runde überholt.


----------



## Dirkinho (7. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> war dann wohl in der gruppe am wiesenhang mit dabei. hatte eine schwarze hose und nen roten pearl izumi longsleeve an. rot silberner helm. war mit dem capic aus meinem album unterwegs.
> 
> bin am wiesenhang erst mit nach vorne und dann wieder zurückgefallen und hinter einem hängen geblieben. nach dem trail im wald habe ich mir dann gleich den vor mir gepackt und bin mit 1:58:26 ins ziel.
> 
> ...



mmmh, hab Dich galube ich in meinem Carbon-Rückspiegel gesehen 

@Eismann: der Joda Witz is mal gar nicht übel. Hatte auch zwischendurch ein Picknick eingelegt, aber Du warst nicht zu sehen
Vielleicht sollten wir mal die Bikes tauschen?


----------



## abbath (7. April 2009)

Was ich nicht kapiert habe: Warum gab's da überhaupt die Zwischenzeit? Die war so komisch -kurz vor Ende- platziert, das machte imho nicht viel Sinn.
Vielleicht könnte man demnächst am Wurzeltrail nach dem Wiesenanstieg zwischendurch die Flaschen wegräumen.

Ansonsten war's aber echt nett und abwechslungsreich. Man könnte jetzt über die langen Autobahnpisten meckern, aber die stellten dann nochmal eine taktische Größe da: In der passenden Gruppe konnte man dort enorm Kraft sparen (wenn man denn den Lutscher gespielt hat ).

Fand's gut, bin aber nach der ersten Runde ziemlich abgeschissen


----------



## Club-Ghost (7. April 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> dem kann ich nur zustimmen! super Rennen und gut organisiert. Nur dieser scheiß Motorradfahrer. der hat uns bestimmt alle voll ausgelacht. Aber recht hat er ,wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert und wir fahren noch wie in der Steinzeit mit Muskelkraft



Scheiß Motorradfahrer ?!?
nehme ich nen bißchen Persönlich 

Schön wenn es euch allen gefallen hat.... mir auch.
Ziehe meinen Helm vor euch, also mit solchen Zeiten. Würde ich echt sterben... 

Sorry an alle die etwas Staub fr..... mussten, ging teilweise nicht anders.


----------



## ralfathome (7. April 2009)

moin,
Du Knalltüte!

Ich bin im Dorf rechts gefahren und hab Dich links vorbeigewunken, trotzdem biste rechts vorbei. Doof oder was?


----------



## Club-Ghost (7. April 2009)

Irgendwas ist immer ???

Jetzt wo du es sagst, hast recht. Das ist doof.

Hätte eher gedacht das du dich kurz vorm Koma noch anhängen wolltest. 

Haben es ja beide zum Glück überlebt.


----------



## kingberger (7. April 2009)

Ach Leute, jetzt streitet hier nicht rum. Das war ein klasse Rennen mit einer super Organisation. Und das der Motorradfahrer die Strecke abgefahren ist war für uns Fahrer sicherlich nicht immer optimal, aber dass es bei über 250 Startern dann mal zu kleinen Unstimmigkeiten zwischen dem Mopedfahrer und nem Racer kam ist doch letztlich halb so wild... Irgendwen über den Haufen zu fahren war ja wohl sicherlich nicht seine Absicht.


----------



## ralfathome (7. April 2009)

moin, 
doch natürlich, jetzt wird erst recht gestritten.
Und das Startgeld will ich auch zurück.

Die Absichten des Clowns sind mir unbekannt, ein Schelm wer Böses denkt.

"Kurz vorm Koma", da verwechselst Du mich mit jemand anderem.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Domme02 (7. April 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Was ich nicht kapiert habe: Warum gab's da überhaupt die Zwischenzeit? Die war so komisch -kurz vor Ende- platziert, das machte imho nicht viel Sinn.
> Vielleicht könnte man demnächst am Wurzeltrail nach dem Wiesenanstieg zwischendurch die Flaschen wegräumen.
> 
> Ansonsten war's aber echt nett und abwechslungsreich. Man könnte jetzt über die langen Autobahnpisten meckern, aber die stellten dann nochmal eine taktische Größe da: In der passenden Gruppe konnte man dort enorm Kraft sparen (wenn man denn den Lutscher gespielt hat ).
> ...


das mit der zeischenzeit versteh ich auch nicht. Von der geschwindigkeit her war es natürlich am besten weil man gar nicht abbremsen musste. aber zum vergleichen bringts nicht viel.
Das mit den flaschen war echt nervig. ohne die wär der trail bestimmt viel einfacher gewesen und bestimmt 50% der flaschen waren Canyon flaschen. scheinen wohl schlechte flaschenhalter bei canyon zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (7. April 2009)

Zwischenzeit damit niemand abkürzt!
Denke das könnte der Grund sein.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. April 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man demnächst am Wurzeltrail nach dem Wiesenanstieg zwischendurch die Flaschen wegräumen.



vielleicht beim nächsten mal die ganze strecke asphaltieren, damit keiner mehr meckern kann. 

oder auf den trails die blätter und wurzeln entfernen hätte auch was. 

leute ....   kommt mal wieder runter 
zur not fahrt ihr einfach genau wie über die wurzeln auch über die flaschen drüber.


----------



## abbath (7. April 2009)

Wie soll die Zwischenzeit am Abkürzen hindern? Das sehe ich auch an den normalen Rundenzeiten - oder eben nicht, aber dann auch nicht mit der Zwischenzeit.

Gestört hat's ja nu auch nicht, aber ziemlich überflüssig fand ichs schon.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2009)

in der letzten runde hat es mich gestört. 
hätte sonst schon eher versucht den vor mir zu überholen.


----------



## abbath (7. April 2009)

Naja Transponder an Gabel oder Fuß und Sensormatten auf dem Boden sind schon komfortabler - aber vermutlich auch teurer.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2009)

ja, wahrscheinlich.

aber alles in allem hatte ich lange keinen so super sonntag mehr.
kanns gar nicht erwarten den nächsten marathon zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deeptrain (7. April 2009)

erstmal ein dickes lob an die veranstalter habt große. arbeit geleistet!und mit der zeitnahme bei der wiese war .i.o.  wo sollte sie sonst genommen werden jeden kann man es nich recht machen hätten sie woanders die zwischenzeit genommen hätten sie auch gemeckert!!!!
gr. lob auch ans hotel sehr schöne unterkunft 
bin nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder am start!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxihb (7. April 2009)

Von mir auch noch mal ein großes Lob an die DDMCler! Geiles Rennen! 

Bis nächstes Jahr

PS: wenn man nem MTBker ein paar Flaschen in den Weg legt, ballert er doch einfach drüber weg. Das ist jetzt ja wohl nicht das Problem, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2009)

endlich sind bilder online. zwar nur klein und in schlechter qualität, aber seht selbst: klick mich hart!

habe mich bestimmt schon auf 10 bildern gefunden. 
auf der hälfte ist aber der roudy im vordergrund.


----------



## Domme02 (7. April 2009)

ganz gute bilder. Aber es ist immer wieder schlimm zu sehen wie Schei** man doch schauen kann. 
Ich finds super, dass der Fotograf die Startnummer immer angibt bei den anderen events habe ich so was noch nie gesehen. Aber der schriftzug in der Mitte nervt ein bisschen. Denke mal, dass der Fotograf damit bezwecken will, dass man die fotos kauft. ...verständlich

ach und nochmal zu der zeitnahme und den flaschen. Manche haben das so auf gegriffen als wenn wir uns darüber beschweren würden. Ich habe damit allerdings kein Problem. Denn das alles hat den Rennspaß auf keinen Fall gelindert.


----------



## Dirkinho (8. April 2009)

so Mädels, einige Bilder gibts noch hier: http://www.tah.de/mountainbike-marathoninhellent.html


----------



## Sascha Koch (8. April 2009)

hey Leute, wer ist am 17.05. in Clausthal dabei?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ...roudy, der kurz hinter dir im ziel war, hat mich am langen anstieg am anfang der zweiten runde überholt.


 
Wo bist du denn an mir vorbei geschlüpft?
Auf allen Fotos sehe ich dich hinter mir 

Beim nächsten mal sollten wir uns abstimmen und gleich zusammen fahren, da sind locker 5 Minuten drin 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> vielleicht beim nächsten mal die ganze strecke asphaltieren, damit keiner mehr meckern kann.
> oder auf den trails die blätter und wurzeln entfernen hätte auch was.
> 
> leute .... kommt mal wieder runter
> zur not fahrt ihr einfach genau wie über die wurzeln auch über die flaschen drüber.


 
Ich kann meinem Trainingspartner nur zustimmen, obwohl es meine Art wäre Blätter von Trail zu entfernen 
ECHT ! Freiheit dem Mountainbiker weg mit den Bodenunebenheiten.
Habt Ihr euch *echt* von den Weichplastikflaschen irgendwie beeinflussen lassen?
Unglaublich
Fahrt halt Bahnrennen in der Halle, da gibt es noch nicht mal Wind & Wetter 



k_star schrieb:


> ...
> habe mich bestimmt schon auf 10 bildern gefunden.
> auf der hälfte ist aber der roudy im vordergrund.


Hat mich ja auch genug gekostet 

Zusammengefaßt: Danke an die Veranstalter und alle Helfer, die nicht nur diesen Sonntag sondern sicher dutzende Tage geopfert haben statt selbst Rad zu fahren um diese Veranstaltung zu organisieren. Wie Ihr das mit dem Wetter hingekriegt habt bleibt mir ein Rätsel (man muss aber auch nicht alles verstehen). Die Strecke war wiedermal Klasse.
Alles richtig gemacht = 1+ [ - Meckerer wird es immer geben -]


----------



## Dirkinho (8. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> hey Leute, wer ist am 17.05. in Clausthal dabei?



Aufm Plan hab ichs, mal schauen!


----------



## Pitten (8. April 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Was ich nicht kapiert habe: Warum gab's da überhaupt die Zwischenzeit? Die war so komisch -kurz vor Ende- platziert, das machte imho nicht viel Sinn.
> Vielleicht könnte man demnächst am Wurzeltrail nach dem Wiesenanstieg zwischendurch die Flaschen wegräumen.
> 
> Ansonsten war's aber echt nett und abwechslungsreich. Man könnte jetzt über die langen Autobahnpisten meckern, aber die stellten dann nochmal eine taktische Größe da: In der passenden Gruppe konnte man dort enorm Kraft sparen (wenn man denn den Lutscher gespielt hat ).
> ...









Also, das mit der Zwischenzeit hat nur den Sinn die Runden zu zählen und zu dokumentieren, und an der Stelle fanden wir es am wenigsten störend.

Und wo ich schon mal dabei bin: Die Strecke haben wir an verschiedenen Stellen präpariert und zwar mehr wie mir persönlich lieb war. Es ist immerhin ein Jedermann MTB-Marathon und von daher soll er auch von jedem Mountainbiker zu fahren sein, aber auch abwechslungsreich und landschaftlich interessant und genehmigungsfähig bei Umweltbehörde und Forst, und, und, und.
Es ist immer eine Gratwanderung und man kann es nicht allen recht machen.


----------



## Dirkinho (8. April 2009)

Pitten schrieb:


> Also, das mit der Zwischenzeit hat nur den Sinn die Runden zu zählen und zu dokumentieren, und an der Stelle fanden wir es am wenigsten störend.
> 
> Und wo ich schon mal dabei bin: Die Strecke haben wir an verschiedenen Stellen präpariert und zwar mehr wie mir persönlich lieb war. Es ist immerhin ein Jedermann MTB-Marathon und von daher soll er auch von jedem Mountainbiker zu fahren sein, aber auch abwechslungsreich und landschaftlich interessant und genehmigungsfähig bei Umweltbehörde und Forst, und, und, und.
> Es ist immer eine Gratwanderung und man kann es nicht allen recht machen.



Ich fand die Mischung perfekt! Nächstes Jahr wird dann die 300er Marke geknackt
Wir sehen uns im Schacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (8. April 2009)

so muss das sein :- Clausthal ist auch echt geil


----------



## bike-flori_clz (8. April 2009)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> hey Leute, wer ist am 17.05. in Clausthal dabei?



ichbin dabei, denn ich wohn ja auch da! 
war im letzten jahr ne ziemlich geile harte strecke


----------



## Dirkinho (8. April 2009)

Höhenprofil scheint ziemlich abwechslungsreich. Wie ist denn der Singletrail Anteil?


----------



## abbath (8. April 2009)

Pitten schrieb:


> Also, das mit der Zwischenzeit hat nur den Sinn die Runden zu zählen und zu dokumentieren, und an der Stelle fanden wir es am wenigsten störend.
> 
> Und wo ich schon mal dabei bin: Die Strecke haben wir an verschiedenen Stellen präpariert und zwar mehr wie mir persönlich lieb war. Es ist immerhin ein Jedermann MTB-Marathon und von daher soll er auch von jedem Mountainbiker zu fahren sein, aber auch abwechslungsreich und landschaftlich interessant und genehmigungsfähig bei Umweltbehörde und Forst, und, und, und.
> Es ist immer eine Gratwanderung und man kann es nicht allen recht machen.



Ahso. War nur etwas verwundert, warum es 4km vor der Zielpassage eine "Zwischenzeit" gab  

Die Strecke war super. Ich meinte das mit den Autobahnabschnitten ernst, die haben in der Tat (taktische) Abwechslung reingebracht.
Die Trails waren super und gut fahrbar. Selbst für mich _Flasche_ 



Dirkinho schrieb:


> Höhenprofil scheint ziemlich abwechslungsreich. Wie ist denn der Singletrail Anteil?



Der Trail Anteil ist nicht sehr hoch (allerdings auch nicht niedriger als bei anderen Veranstaltungen), aber dafür sind die enthaltenen Abschnitte sehr schön. Passt 100% 

Edit: Hätte man eigentlich auch mit dem Crossrad starten dürfen?


----------



## Pitten (8. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Höhenprofil scheint ziemlich abwechslungsreich. Wie ist denn der Singletrail Anteil?





Gute Frage. Das muss ich mal ausmessen.


----------



## Stronglight (8. April 2009)

Existieren evtl. irgendwo Fotos?? 
"i-bilder.com" bekommt es offensichtlich nicht geregelt die Dinger hoch zu laden


----------



## Domme02 (8. April 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Existieren evtl. irgendwo Fotos??
> "i-bilder.com" bekommt es offensichtlich nicht geregelt die Dinger hoch zu laden


mittlerweile hat es i-bilder.com schafft. Du kannst dir aber auch noch hier: http://www.tah.de/mountainbike-marathoninhellent.html und hier http://picasaweb.google.de/holgi70/Hellental2009# Bilder angucken.


----------



## Stronglight (8. April 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> mittlerweile hat es i-bilder.com schafft. Du kannst dir aber auch noch hier: http://www.tah.de/mountainbike-marathoninhellent.html und hier http://picasaweb.google.de/holgi70/Hellental2009# Bilder angucken.



haben die denn 'ne neue Seite, oder wie

Also wenn ich drauf gehe, erscheint noch immer:
"Aufgrund von Server Problemen, kann ich keine Bilder hochladen.
An dem Problem wird schon gearbeitet. Bitte schauen sie später noch mal rein."
Vielleicht sollte sie schreiben, "schauen Sie nächstes Jahr nochmal vorbei"


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2009)

Klick auf den Link
http://www.i-bilder.com/DDMC09/Bilder/index.html
da sind die Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (8. April 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> haben die denn 'ne neue Seite, oder wie
> 
> Also wenn ich drauf gehe, erscheint noch immer:
> "Aufgrund von Server Problemen, kann ich keine Bilder hochladen.
> ...



Dann guck mal ein bisschen tiefer. "Ich habe eine Ersatzgalerie...."
Da kann man sich die Bilder zumindest schon mal angucken.
Zwar klein, aber immerhin


----------



## chris2305 (8. April 2009)

Oder so


----------



## Stronglight (8. April 2009)

Na das muss einem ja auch gesagt werden...vielleicht sollte man das auch mal rot hervorheben naja, aber schließlich ist ja auch bald Ostern


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn an mir vorbei geschlüpft?
> Auf allen Fotos sehe ich dich hinter mir
> 
> Beim nächsten mal sollten wir uns abstimmen und gleich zusammen fahren, da sind locker 5 Minuten drin



war kurz beim wiesenanstieg mal vor dir. 
die kette ist dir doch abgesprungen.

am langen anstieg am anfang der 2.runde sind wir doch nebeneinander her und dann bist du langsam vorne weg. kurz darauf dürften wohl auch die bilder entstanden sein.

bist du beim sks marathon auch dabei?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> war kurz beim wiesenanstieg mal vor dir.
> die kette ist dir doch abgesprungen.
> 
> am langen anstieg am anfang der 2.runde sind wir doch nebeneinander her und dann bist du langsam vorne weg. kurz darauf dürften wohl auch die bilder entstanden sein.
> ...



Ach richtig da war ja noch was mit der Kette.
SKS läuft leider ohne mich.
Spätestens in Duisburg sehen wir uns wieder, da starten wir dann schon alle in den neuen deisterfreun.de Trikots 

Zwischendurch haben wir in der Trainingsgruppe ein paar Events (Meist sehr lang 8-9h, 80-100km Abfahrtslastig mit Enduro und Fullface)

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Stronglight (9. April 2009)

Man kann nun endlich die Pics bestellen Habe bloß keine Ahnung, was diese seltsamen Zeichen bedeuten sollen - ohne ??? oder Werbung im Bild, mit ??? oder Werbung im Bild usw. häää?? Ich bestelle ja nicht das erste mal Pics, aber keine Ahnung was das Zeichen bedeuten soll.
Und weshalb Versandkosten bei JPEG Dateien??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (9. April 2009)

Bearbeitungspauschale. Steht in den AGB...


----------



## Stronglight (14. April 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Bearbeitungspauschale. Steht in den AGB...


Hab ich auch noch nie gehört aber egal...

Weiß denn evt. jemand was mit dem Video ist was seit dem 08.04. für jeden  Tag angekündigt wird?


----------



## xbiker1000 (22. April 2009)

Film ist online 

http://www.i-bilder.com/korn/pic.php?id=64212


----------



## Stronglight (23. April 2009)

Also sowas blödes, weder auf'n Film, noch auf Fotos die Siegerehrung der Masters festgehalten - nur weil wir die letzten waren?

Naja, aber sonst ist der Film ganz nett


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Januar 2010)

Gibt es den Marathon dieses Jahr wieder? Und wenn ja, wann?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Januar 2010)

habe im fichtenflitzer forum schon nachgefragt.
dort wurde mir gesagt dass es demnächst eine besprechung gibt, und dann gehen die termine der challenge4mtb raus.

ich habe die termine zwar schon, aber die sind noch ohne gewähr.


----------



## dragon07 (12. Januar 2010)

Hi

Das will ich doch hoffen.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Stronglight (12. Januar 2010)

Also irgendwo habe ich die Termine schon gelesen, aber ich weiß nicht mehr so genau wo...


----------



## Dirkinho (13. Januar 2010)

10.4. ohne Gewähr, da auf der Seite des DDMC Solling noch nix steht - und die sind Veranstalter!

http://www.badbikers.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=51&Itemid=2


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Also irgendwo habe ich die Termine schon gelesen, aber ich weiß nicht mehr so genau wo...



bei tine (Echinopsis) im blog.

da fällt mir auch grade der falsche termin für hellental auf.
wenns am 10.4. ist, kann ich ja auch beim kellerwald marathon starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dope89 (13. Januar 2010)

ich werfe mal den 18.04 in den Raum......................


----------



## Stronglight (13. Januar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bei tine (Echinopsis) im blog.
> 
> da fällt mir auch grade der falsche termin für hellental auf.
> wenns am 10.4. ist, kann ich ja auch beim kellerwald marathon starten.



Nö, hier: http://www.team-schauinsland.de/Veranstaltungen/veranstaltungen.html 
dort steht allerdings "offen" vor dem 18.04., von daher scheint ja wohl noch alles spekulation...auch wenn "dope89" den Termin offensichtlich auch auf'n Schirm hat (wenn nicht auch von der genannten Quelle). Ach - ist doch eh noch lange hin, Hauptsache der Schnee wird so langsam weniger, man kann ja nirgends vernünftig fahren


----------



## dope89 (13. Januar 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Nö, hier: http://www.team-schauinsland.de/Veranstaltungen/veranstaltungen.html
> dort steht allerdings "offen" vor dem 18.04., von daher scheint ja wohl noch alles spekulation...auch wenn "dope89" den Termin offensichtlich auch auf'n Schirm hat (wenn nicht auch von der genannten Quelle). Ach - ist doch eh noch lange hin, Hauptsache der Schnee wird so langsam weniger, man kann ja nirgends vernünftig fahren



Zur Jahreshauptversammlung wurde der Termin noch vorgemerkt. 
In wie weit der noch aktuell ist weiß ich nicht. 
Ich denke das es bald einen neuen Thread gibt mit den Infos.

Vllt. kann sich ja noch mal Lars dazu äußern. 
Ansonsten: www.ddmc-solling.de

mfg
Dominik


----------



## Domme02 (13. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Domme02 (13. Januar 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Nö, hier: http://www.team-schauinsland.de/Veranstaltungen/veranstaltungen.html
> dort steht allerdings "offen" vor dem 18.04., von daher scheint ja wohl noch alles spekulation...auch wenn "dope89" den Termin offensichtlich auch auf'n Schirm hat (wenn nicht auch von der genannten Quelle). Ach - ist doch eh noch lange hin, Hauptsache der Schnee wird so langsam weniger, man kann ja nirgends vernünftig fahren



"spekulation" ist das nicht. wir haben den Termin von einem guten Informanten


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Januar 2010)

was ist eigentlich mit höxter. 
ist hx auch wieder mit dabei ?

war ein echt klasse rennen


----------



## Dirkinho (13. Januar 2010)

glaube dieses Jahr ist wieder Race to Sky in Boffzen. Mein letzter Stand ist, dass das 2-jährig alterniert, ist ja der selbe Veranstalter und ein Rennen reicht den Jungs!


----------



## Peter88 (13. Januar 2010)

am18.4.2010 wie auch Kellerwald und Münsingen


----------



## Stronglight (13. Januar 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> am18.4.2010 wie auch Kellerwald und Münsingen


Was willste denn in Münsingen? Aber Kellerwald ist allerdings schon so 'ne Sache....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2010)

kellerwald würde ich ja auch gerne fahren, aber die challenge wertung geht vor.


----------



## Peter88 (13. Januar 2010)

> Was willste denn in Münsingen?


Bundesliga und Halbmarathon. War die letzten Jahre immer da.. was ich mir dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich aber ersparen werde -> hmm Kellerwald

Mfg
peter


----------



## sven1975 (14. Januar 2010)

So nun mal zur Info!
Die Bermerkung OFFEN dient eigentlich nur den Mitgliedern in Sachen angemeldet oder abgeradelt.... die Termine sind aus einer Recht Zuverlässigen Quelle,jedoch wie unten vermerkt Änderung sind halt vorbehalten.

Gruß Sven

Sollte der eine oder andere noch Termine für 2010 haben,wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir diese zukommen lassen könntet,damit ich unsere Veranstaltungs-Liste erweitern kann.


http://team-schauinsland.de/Veranstaltungen/veranstaltungen.html


----------



## dope89 (17. Januar 2010)

18.04. Warm Up Marathon Hellental
25.04. Kami-Cup Barntrup
15.05. Race To Sky Boffzen
22.05. Kollerbeck
30.05. Dassel
19.06. Bergsprint Bad Driburg
21.08. Downhill Merxhausen
29.08. 3 Stunden von Detmold
18.09. 8 Stunden Rennen Barntrup


----------



## dragon07 (17. Januar 2010)

dope89 schrieb:


> 18.04. Warm Up Marathon Hellental
> 25.04. Kami-Cup Barntrup
> 15.05. Race To Sky Boffzen
> 22.05. Kollerbeck
> ...



Sicher ???

Grüße Ike


----------



## uwero (17. Januar 2010)

... ganz sicher, die Termine haben wir am letzten Dienstag im Kreis der Veranstalter verabschiedet, Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (17. Januar 2010)

Hi

Uwe na dann alles meine Arbeitswochenenden, schauen wa mal was ich da mache.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Stronglight (17. Januar 2010)

Schade - kein Altstadtrennen mehr...


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Schade - kein Altstadtrennen mehr...




finde ich auch, war das geilste rennen was ich bisher gefahren bin. 
hatte schon mächtig die werbetrommel gerührt für 2010


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Januar 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Schade - kein Altstadtrennen mehr...



ja finde ich auch sehr schade 
war mein allererstes Rennen  und fast so schön wie 24h in Duisburg


----------



## uwero (17. Januar 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ja finde ich auch sehr schade
> war mein allererstes Rennen  und fast so schön wie 24h in Duisburg



Ganz ruhig Männer + Frauen. ich verspreche Euch in 2011 gibt es wieder ein Altstadtrennen.

In 2008 wollten wir auch ein Rennen in Höxter veranstalten, das hat damals noch nicht so schnell funktioniert. In Boffzen sind wir mit dem Race to Sky toll unterstützt worden und hatten dort ein super Rennen.

Wir möchten daher für beide Gemeinden/Städte Sportveranstaltungen anbieten und haben uns für den jährlichen Wechsel Höxter/Boffzen entschieden.

Übrigens hat uns auch die Stadt Höxter in 2009 super unterstützt.

Wer den Fernsehbericht noch nicht kennt, guckt hier: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J43bb1D2fi0"]YouTube- Altstadtrennen HÃ¶xter 2.5.2009[/ame]

Das Race to Sky wird auch nicht langweilig - versprochen!

Übrigens dies ist die Website vom WarmUp-Marathon, was haltet Ihr von einem neuen Challenge4MTB-Thread? Dann stehen hier die Infos zu Hellental - ich glaube das wäre besser (oder Lars?).

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Januar 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Übrigens dies ist die Website vom WarmUp-Marathon, was haltet Ihr von einem neuen Challenge4MTB-Thread?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Uwe



dann mach mal einen fred auf

edith 
@ uwero :

da du schon offline warst, hab ich mal den neuen thread  aufgemacht :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6748818&postcount=1


----------



## Domme02 (18. Januar 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Das Race to Sky wird auch nicht langweilig - versprochen!



Wird die Strecke im vergleich zu 2008 verändert?

Das war 2008 wirklich eines der besten Rennen. Die Stimmung im Start /ziel bereich war echt super


----------



## uwero (18. Januar 2010)

... ganz leicht, wir planen den Gegenanstieg herauszunehmen und noch mehr im Start-Ziel-Bereich zu machen. Das ist gut für die Zuschauer und die Fahrer.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Januar 2010)

ist mit gegenanstieg die wiesenauffahrt gemeint?


----------



## Domme02 (18. Januar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ist mit gegenanstieg die wiesenauffahrt gemeint?



der gehört doch fast zur Himmelsleiter. 

Am Ende einer Runde im "downhill" kam man noch einen Schotter-Wiesenweg runter. Der Gegenanstieg kam danach. Man musste da ein kleines Stück auf Straße bergauf.  Wenn man zum "Festival Gelände"  kommt ist der Gegenanstieg rechts.  (entschuldigung für die Schlechte Beschreibung aber vielleicht versteht es jemand)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (19. Januar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ist mit gegenanstieg die wiesenauffahrt gemeint?



Hier hat Uwe glaube ich vom Race to Sky gesprochen und nicht vom Warm-Up in Hellental.

Die Wiesenauffahrt ist doch der nette "Highway...." in Hellental den du meinst.


----------



## Stronglight (19. Januar 2010)

Da konnte ich die entscheidenden Meter machen... egal, lass ich mir was anderes einfallen... - also wenn ihr hier jetzt über "Race to sky" diskutiert (im "Warm-up" Thread )


----------



## uwero (19. Januar 2010)

Stronglight richtig, die Challenge Infos sollten wir im neuen Thread austauschen (Link siehe unten).

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=441891&highlight=challenge4mtb


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Januar 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hier hat Uwe glaube ich vom Race to Sky gesprochen und nicht vom Warm-Up in Hellental.
> 
> Die Wiesenauffahrt ist doch der nette "Highway...." in Hellental den du meinst.



jup, die meinte ich.
war das eine quälerei in der zweiten runde. man, man, man.

unten ist roudy die kette abgesprungen und oben war er trotzdem wieder vorbei.

dort gut und schnell hochkommen, und die halbe miete ist gemacht.


----------



## dragon07 (19. Januar 2010)

N ja ist schon schön erst die Wiese hoch und dann durch den Ort.

Ich frage mich immer Warum baut am an so einer Stelle Häuser.

Grüße Ike


----------



## manuel e. (3. Februar 2010)

hallo!!
ab wann kann man sich denn für den 4. warm up anmelden?? zeitnahme erfolgt wieder mit sportident????

gruss manuel.


----------

